# Honda HSS Engine Speed Adjustment How-To-Video



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I promised this way too long ago.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

thanks.

what tach brand is that?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Google it, a used on your F-bay, right now...


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> thanks.
> 
> what tach brand is that?


Its a Hardline from Amazon. I picked up a Searon from amazon to try on a different machine. So far i'm a fan, I think Ill get another one for the HSS.

Backlit, big display, replaceable battery, resettable...


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

the portable one is a DTI-TECH-TACH TT2OK, which is on f-bay auction....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

contender said:


> the portable one is a DTI-TECH-TACH TT2OK, which is on f-bay auction....


Yes, thanks for pointing the portable one out.

Its actually a WIRELESS tachometer with an optional wire clamp for a direct connection. You just need to hold it with-in a few inches of the spark plug wire to get a signal.


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for posting the video. That’ll be very helpful once I get a tach from Amazon.


----------

